# Megaplex Friends!



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 21, 2018)

Is anybody going to megaplex this year? Im going and its my first con so no friends to go with. Is anyone going?
If you are leave a picture of your suit so we can hopefully meet! Thanks!


----------



## DecentBadger (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm going! I don't have a suit but I am going to be with my boyfriend, and he's not even a furry. He does appreciate furry characters and art though.
If you'd like, you can PM me sometime. I'm looking for mostly people who can commission me, but friends will come first (I'm not....very popular S: )


----------



## One-eyedCat (Aug 2, 2018)

Im going, but alas i havnt finished making me suit. So im just going to wander and probably get lost. Its my first year at megaplex. I have friends there. But they got their own plans. Lol


----------



## pheonix (Aug 2, 2018)

My plans kinda fell through, but I'm hoping I make it there tomorrow. Megaplex is an awesome con and gets so much bigger every year. The only thing I hate is this is florida and it's summer...my god fursuiting is exhausting during this part of the year. Lol they always have awesome special guests too. Look for this cute blue fuzzball that is me. :3


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Aug 5, 2018)

DecentBadger said:


> I'm going! I don't have a suit but I am going to be with my boyfriend, and he's not even a furry. He does appreciate furry characters and art though.
> If you'd like, you can PM me sometime. I'm looking for mostly people who can commission me, but friends will come first (I'm not....very popular S: )


I was busy at the con but I didnt see your message but I had a great time!


----------

